
Trouble at Cyanogen - BuuQu9hu
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/12/01/steve-kondik-blames-kirt-mcmaster-for-cyanogen-incs-failure-cyanogenmod-to-reorganize-and-regroup/
======
jaimex2
The OnePlus drama with MicroMax killed them. No one would want to do business
with a company that did what they did and treated their first client.

“Without Cyanogen, OnePlus would have sold like one device in international
markets,” … “Essentially they built their brand on the back of Cyanogen.” –
Kirt McMaster

I don't know about you but I would never do business with someone who said
that about anyone. Some team effort.

~~~
devsquid
Especially when Cyanogen was the worst thing about the One+

